# Visitenkarten selber erstellen



## Gorban (25. April 2005)

Hi Leutz, ich finde dieses Tool auch unglaublich geil. Finde es auch Klasse das hier die Möglichkeit geboten wird vorgefertigte Visitenkarten zu nutzen, aber vielleicht könnte man hier mal einen Post reinstellen, wie ich solche Visitenkarten selber erstellen könnte!


----------



## Vendonis (27. April 2005)

Nun ja im Prinzip brauchste nen server mit php und einer image liblary.
Danach brauchste ein script das sich die daten aus dem herold holt und dannn auf dein Image parst.
Im grunde recht easy eigentlich^^


----------



## Carsti (27. April 2005)

Waer ja klasse, wenn so ein Script mal gepostet werden koennte. Das passende Hintergundbild bekomme ich dann schon fertig. - Oder man muesste ein Hintergrundbild uebergeben koennen. Dann kommen die Daten hier zusammen. Auch cool.

Ich weiss, ich traeume.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vendonis (30. April 2005)

Im Prinzip sollte es kein Problem sein aber ich hab keinen Server auf den die Lib instaliert ist.


----------

